# Slimline dish pointing help



## treessuck (Feb 6, 2007)

I am about to install the Slimline 5 lnb dish and need the elevation, azimuth and tilt. I don't have a receiver that will give me that information for 5 lnb's. My receivers will only provide it for phase III dishes.

Would someone mind plugging 01719 into your receiver and posting the results?

Thanks


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

According to my H21 after plugging in your zip:

Tilt: 60 degrees
Elevation: 33 degrees
Azimuth 236 degrees


----------



## treessuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, PoitNarf. That was fast.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

treessuck said:


> Thanks, PoitNarf. That was fast.


We're very fast here 

Feel free to ask away, many helpful members here


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, treessuck! :welcome_s

Have you seen the videos on how to precisely align the 5lnb dishes? http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Welcome to the forums, treessuck! :welcome_s
> 
> Have you seen the videos on how to precisely align the 5lnb dishes? http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp
> 
> ...


Those videos are great. Those along with the instruction booklet made it a pretty easy process for me last week. Just go over it a few times. I even practiced as much as I could with the dish in my living room, to understand each step.

Don't get too intimidated by the guy saying how hard it is.  It wasn't much different than aiming an older dish in my opinion.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is a site that may come in handy...

http://satellitetv.digitalinsurrection.com/directv/dishpointing.php


----------

